# considering a mini donkey - update - I got a donkey!



## peachick (Feb 1, 2013)

saw an ad on craigslist...  2 mini jennys...  about 30 minutes from me.
one is about 6-8 months old...  the other one is 3 months old.
Im told the young one had "a bad mom"....  so  its smaller than it should be (aprox 40 lbs) due to mom being a bully. 
Baby is now old enough to sell...  the mom has already been sold.

Any concerns  I need to consider before deciding on this?


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2013)

I think 3 months is okay for weaning as long as their diet is good even if I prefer to wait a bit longer so that part does not really concern me however what does is that they say she is 40lbs smaller and that her mother was mean so may have not let her nurse enough to get good nutrition during those 3 months. Did they bottle feed her or was the mother letting her nurse a good amount? I would probably not ever breed her, the poor mothering instincts could be passed on and that is a mess to deal with. I'd also be concerned with what a mean mother has done to her temperment/social skills. I'd probably have some experienced look at her if you are not just so any problems can be caught before you bring her home. You can always go look, take pictures, and post them here to see what people think.

One thing to consider too, do you have a way to separate them from your other animals? Donkeys are not always great with smaller animals. We had one for awhile that would kill chickens if they went in her pasture. Have you dealt with them before? Young equines tend to be more prone to pushy behavior and nipping (even more so when they are bottle fed) so you want to make sure you are prepared to deal with laying down the rules especially while they are still small and cute because once grown the behaviors that were once cute will be dangerous despite their small size. You can teach them to drive, carry packs and small children can ride them so they are useful and fun to have around. That said if you are looking for a donkey for a guardian animal, I would be looking for standard sized or bigger donkeys, mini's won't stand a chance against a large canine or other larger predators.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 1, 2013)

I saw the ad on craigslist.  I do not know if that is a lot  of money for two young ones or not.   Have you had horse or donkey's before?  I have had experience with horses and ponies, but no experience with donkeys, and now I have draft horses because the little one's tend to have more attitude.  Teaching them manners is definitely important.  


In the ad, they say that the donkeys are currently living with Pygmy goats (show them in a picture), so they should  be ok with your goats, but I would keep the donkey's separate and introduce the goats via a fence line first.    I would definitely talk to Dr. Sarah before you purchase and maybe ask her to do a vet check.  

Judging by the pictures, they are in a pretty confined area.  I think your place would definitely be a step up for them.

  Does your husband know you are considering this?  Some nice Marans hatching eggs and I will keep it all quiet.


----------



## peachick (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you Karma.  You touched on all the things  I was thinking about as well.  I called the seller...  they have been breeding mini donleys for a while  as well as sheep goats and horses...  This baby  has been well socialized  with humans and other animals....  lives with the pygmy goats ... but to nurse from mom,  mom had to be tied up...  the baby fell behind in development...  but  I had a lamb that had a slow start, and she caught up eventually.

I really just would like one  for a pet...  not necessarily to be a guardian.  I need to think on this more...   might drive out there tomorrow for a visit...  just not sure how to tell hubby  LOL


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 1, 2013)

peachick said:
			
		

> ...  just not sure how to tell hubby  LOL


  Opps - One of the goats had a particular rough delivery, look what came out....


----------



## peachick (Feb 1, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  "Darling,  she just showed up in the driveway...  really!"


----------



## peachick (Feb 1, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I saw the ad on craigslist.  I do not know if that is a lot  of money for two young ones or not.   Have you had horse or donkey's before?  I have had experience with horses and ponies, but no experience with donkeys, and now I have draft horses because the little one's tend to have more attitude.  Teaching them manners is definitely important.
> 
> 
> In the ad, they say that the donkeys are currently living with Pygmy goats (show them in a picture), so they should  be ok with your goats, but I would keep the donkey's separate and introduce the goats via a fence line first.    I would definitely talk to Dr. Sarah before you purchase and maybe ask her to do a vet check.
> ...


Welll  Ed.  hubby has heard me talking about donkeys for a while.....  but  i really got bit by the bug when we were at Dr Sarahs farm  last month (buying hay from her hubby) and saw their 3 donkeys (standard size).  
Im thinking  Im better off not asking for permission...  I'll just do what I want,  and beg for forgivness after the fact.  
He will be more understanding when  I tell him  Im selling the geese.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 1, 2013)

But then you really do need to sell the geese.......


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 1, 2013)

Selling your Sebies too?? I love my Sebies.  I have a mini donkey gelding. He is great. Very low maintenance.


----------



## peachick (Feb 1, 2013)

yes I sold 2 geese today to CelticOaks on BYC  yay

you guys can come pick up the rest of them  
I have some really nice blue sebbies.
It is hard to cut back...  but  I really have to rebuild my bird pens  
some things just have to go.


On the donky idea...  Im still undecided....  buying from craigslist concerns me.


----------



## peachick (Feb 9, 2013)

I chose not to get the craigslist mini donkey....
Instead  I found a breeder near me in Gettysburg PA...  

Please meet my new baby Shirley
She was born in September....  a solid black registered mini donkey.
She will come live with me next week.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 9, 2013)

Very very cute!


----------

